# Have a canon 60d whats my next lens?



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the 17-55 2.8 and 15-85mm and not sure if i should add a tele photo or a prime or wide angle. If my dreams of getting a ff camera right now are unachievable then justvtrying to figure out my next lens. I shoot family photography and lifestyle. Also considering the canon g1x for when my dslr will not be plausible. Any thoughts of what your doing out there?


----------



## dturano (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out a 70-200mm there are a lot of options, f/4 f/4 is f/2.8. I hear good things about the sigma 70-200mm

If you want wide, check out sigma 10-20mm the f/3.5 is more but worth it, although that lens may not be needed for family shots, except for larger group shots but the 15 is wide enough for most situations

Rent a few and see what seems to suite your needs


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Check and see what focal lengths you tend to shoot at. If you have Lightroom/Aperture that should be pretty easy to do in the filters. If you tend to shoot all the way at the end of your zoom, look more for a 70-200, or other telephoto (or go prime, 135 f/2 is nice!), or if you shoot mostly at the wide end, look at something there.

I definitely recommend renting something you're interested in, and I'd look seriously at a prime (fixed focal length) unless you're much more likely to use a zoom.

If nothing else, get the EF-50mm f/1.8 (aka nifty fifty). It's cheap, around $100, and it's a great intro to prime lenses, and on a crop it's ~85mm which is a classic portraiture length. 

Other lenses I'd recommend (I have or have tried):

EF-85mm f/1.8
EF-135L f/2 (love this lens!)
EF-70-200L f/2.8 IS USM II (quite expensive, but rented it and it's on my list)
EF-24L f/1.4 II (again, expensive, but loved this when I rented it)
EF-35L f/1.4 (rented this, can't decided between this and the 24, but I'm waiting for v2 to come out)


----------



## CHpatent (Mar 30, 2012)

EF-S mount. You can't use the on a FF, but they're much much better value on a crop sensor camera.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah i think the 70-200 f4 is seems like it would be a good option not to have to crop so much sometimes


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 30, 2012)

If you are planning on moving FF in the next year or two, I'd suggest that a fast prime or a telephoto zoom makes more sense than an ultrawide zoom. If you are happy enough using the 17-55 for low light/indoors, then I'd suggest getting the telephoto zoom first. Good tele zooms include the 70-200Ls and the 70-300L. The 70-300L has a nice range for a decent price. The 70-200L f/2.8 II is a bit heavier than the 70-300L but is 1-2 stops faster depending on the focal length. Then, when you go FF and get a kit lens, you'll then have coverage from 24-200 or 24-300 depending on the tele zoom you choose.

You might also consider selling one of your ef-s lenses. The gap between 55 and 70mm is not that significant.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah i was thinking of selling the 15-85 and getting the 70-200 f4 is and getting the upcoming 28mm 2.8 is prime.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 31, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Yeah i was thinking of selling the 15-85 and getting the 70-200 f4 is and getting the upcoming 28mm 2.8 is prime.



It seems logical to scrap one of the overlapping lenses and get a longer one - you could also consider the a bit more expensive 70-300L if you want even longer tele range and a physically shorter lens.

For ultrawides, look at you current shots - how often are you shooting wide angle? A uwa lens is not for "taking it all in", but for creative use - see Ken Rockwell for more information on this.


----------



## unkbob (Apr 1, 2012)

So the OP has only a couple of zooms and needs advice about the best lenses for his 60D, and then ONE DAY later he's already bought a 5D3 and is complaining about it not being much of an upgrade?

Jeez, slow down dude! Get to know your camera, what lenses you like, experiment with primes, and then you can figure out what the advantages AND disadvantages of a full frame camera are.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2012)

Must have lenses for cheap. 

Canon 50mm EF f1.8 or f1.4. 

Canon 85mm f1.8

Canon 100mm EF f2.0. 

If the budget permits...

135mm f2L

24mm f1.4L II or 35mm 1.4L


Your 17-55 will cover most of these focal lengths but a solid fast prime will give you a foot up in portraits and low light.


----------

